# Kindle for Android question



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is the proper place for this. If not feel free to move it wherever.

I have a Galaxy S10 which has a 64 gb micro-SD card in it. I've downloaded a number of public domain books (.azw and .mobi format) to a folder on the SD card called Documents. My problem is that Kindle for Android doesn't see any of them. I can't find anywhere in settings that will cause Kindle to look on the SD card. Any suggestions?

I also have MoodReader Pro (Plus?). Don't know ANYTHING about that app. Will it see .azw and .mobi files?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge:

You can't change the location of your Kindle-downloaded books.

MoonReader Plus will read Kindle books, but not if they have DRM or anything other than a .mobi extension. It will not read .azw or .azw3 files.

I used MoonReader Plus on my Android device before I switched platforms, and it's orders of magnitude 'better' (i.e., customizable) than the Kindle app. The downside is that you have to remove the DRM and convert books to ePub using something like ebook library program called Calibre. This was my preferred order of operation, because I really don't like the zero-feature software of the Kindle or Kindle app.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

jmiked
All of the books I'm trying to find are public domain - no DRM. Can I point MoonReader to the external SD card?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes. That's where I kept mine.


----------

